# when will my hair stop falling out?



## mrsmcool (Jul 15, 2013)

I just started taking glandular thyroid this week. Does anyone know if it will help my hair loss, if so how long will it take until it stops falling out?

I was thinking of trying a DHT blocker like NuHair. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

This is horrible.

First I lost all the hair on my arms and legs, which was great. Didn't have to shave my legs all winter. Now that summer's here, gotta shave. This disease just doesn't cooperate. The hair on my head started coming out in handfuls, for about 5 months. It got so bad that I called the guy that cuts my hair and left him a message that I needed a cut. He responded with a text saying that he didn't want the reputation of cutting hair, when there was nothing more he could do to help me. I was devastated. At that point I broke down in tears for several days. Gradually, it stopped. I had 5+ inches cut off to try to thicken it up. Now the new hair is growing in curly. Always wanted curly hair. Bad part is that all the new growth is gray. :sad0049: I did a lot of research and started taking Evening Primrose oil. I feel that helped.


----------



## mrsmcool (Jul 15, 2013)

How long did it take?

Please someone help!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Mrsmcool I wish there was a one size fits all answer for this, but there really isn't. Regrowth of hair depends on both your thyroid hormones and your vitamin and mineral levels. If one is out of whack it's going to take more time. First off, you need to be sure that your thyroid replacement is working and that your Free T3 is in the right place. In other words, at least 50% of the normal range, and preferably closer to 75%. At the same time your vitamin D and ferritin need to be good levels. I know you're checking your ferritin from your other post, but how's your D? A supplement specifically formulated for hair, with evening primrose included as HotGrandma mentioned, might also help. Additionally, and I know this is hard, but you need try and relax as stress only exacerbates hair loss as well as autoimmune response. Maybe start a new fashion trend with scarves or hats, try out a few wigs, consult a stylist and then splurge on an expensive haircut... just baby yourself for awhile and stay calm, it really does get better. hugs2


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Honestly, I don't think there's any hard answer as to how long it will take for your hair to stop falling out. You have to get your thyroid numbers optimal, then wait for your body to catch up, then you'll start seeing slowing of the shedding and finally new growth.

I lost about half of my hair a few years ago when I was very hypo and it took a good 6+ months to start growing back in after my thyroid numbers got back in range. I take a supplement called Viviscal which has helped me a lot.


----------



## mrsmcool (Jul 15, 2013)

So if I don't even have a doctor who will work with me on my thyroid levels then we can assume my hair loss will continue for a long time? 
I'm going back to my MD doctor tomorrow to complain about hair loss. I bet I end up with some rogain I'm 38! this shouldn't be happening to me.
This is no life to live.


----------



## mrsmcool (Jul 15, 2013)

test from last March
vit D: 74
vit B12: 767
tsh 1.5
iron was not checked

in 2011 (one year after giving birth) my ferritin was 18.6
in 2012 it was 51


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Just as a friendly reminder, please post ranges when you include lab results. Although we can look up ranges for the vitamin and minerals and they only vary slightly from lab to lab, thyroid ranges can vary by quite a bit.

If your ferritin, D and others continue to look like what you posted from March then your good on those. Now you just have to get the correct dosage of thyroid replacement going. By you saying glandular, I'm guessing your on a natural dessicated like Armour? How much are you taking?

Honestly, I'm going to suggest that if your doctor is treating you based only on your TSH then you need to find someone that looks at Free T4 and Free T3 and will work with you based on your symptoms, of which one is hair loss. Here's a great blog that lists several different resources for finding a good thyroid doctor; http://hypothyroidmom.com/top-10-resources-to-find-a-great-thyroid-doctor-in-2013/


----------



## Carley (Oct 11, 2011)

I have lost most of my hair twice now, like everyone above it came out in clumps, I stopped washing and brushing it for a while which was silly, but was so frightened like you. Now my hair dresser who has been with my through the whole time cannot believe how much hair I have. It will grow back, first time mine grew back dead straight (I was a little curly) this time it grew back very curly. It will grow back in time, just concentrate on getting your levels better and it will come. Big hugs


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yup, if your doc isn't going to do the right antibody tests to rule autoimmune thyroid problems in/out, and doesn't believe in the FT3/FT4 approach for ongoing treatment, it might be time to start looking around. Hair loss is a big time sign of thyroid problems. I highly doubt you are gradually going bald -- it's probably coming out in clumps like others mentioned. Heck, if you really want to press the point, save up your hair and put in it a baggie, then take it to your next appt. 

In all seriousness, you shouldn't have to resort to taking thyroid glandular on your own to deal with this. The proper testing should be done, and then your hormones and vitamin levels optimized. And don't just test thyroid but cortisol, testosterone/estrogen, vitamins, etc . Slapping Rogaine on your head does nothing to help the rest of your body.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Ha-ha-ha BigFooot. I did just that. Took the hair I lost in one morning into my Doc. He said normal hair loss is 100 hairs per day. I told him to count them, and this was just what I collected in one morning, not to mention what was in my brush, on my clothes or the constant trail of hairs I left everywhere I went.


----------

